
Kool and the Gang co-founder Ronald ‘Khalis’ Bell dies at 68 - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/music/kool-and-the-gang-co-founder-ronald-khalis-bell-dies-at-68/2020/09/09/7e92d64e-f2f9-11ea-8025-5d3489768ac8_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/7sAhn](https://archive.vn/7sAhn)

